# Bellator 89 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 89 takes place in 7 days February 14th at 8:00 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts. If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. 




> Eduardo Dantas vs. Marcos Galvao
> Dan Cramer vs. Brian Rogers
> Brett Cooper vs. Norman Paraisy
> Doug Marshall vs. Andreas Spang
> ...











Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
IcemanCometh


----------



## Mago (Feb 8, 2013)

i'll pray for Sultan Aliev 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 89 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Eduardo Dantas :thumbsup:
> Dan Cramer :thumbsup:
> Brett Cooper :thumbsup:
> Doug Marshall :thumbsup:
> ...


IcemanCometh


> Eduardo Dantas :thumbsup:
> Brian Rogers :thumbsdown:
> Brett Cooper :thumbsup:
> Doug Marshall :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> TIM GOODWIN VS. MIKE MALDONADO
> Result: Mike Maldonado def. Tim Goodwin via unanimous decision (30-27, 29-28, 30-27)
> 
> JOHNNY BUCK VS. CHRIS MIERZWIAK
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing again. And the winner tonight is ... the same guy 2 weeks in a row, kantowrestler. Congrats on the 500,000 credits. Stop picking so well though, seriously, you're scaring away the competition that isn't as brave as IcemanCometh.

Bellator 90 with Rad vs Sham FW final and four other semi's is in a week if anybody wants to play.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I will break my recent run of bad luck...I am due!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I basically just broke a streak as well so good luck.


----------

